# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  My next trip

## julia90

soon i'm going in the balkans, i will visit Croatia and Bosnia (Medjugorje and some sea villages in Croatia).
What there is there interesting to visit? (Croatia and Bosnia)

----------


## julia90

Are Croats racist aginst italians?

----------


## Vallicanus

> soon i'm going in the balkans, i will visit Croatia and Bosnia (Medjugorje and some sea villages in Croatia).
> What there is there interesting to visit? (Croatia and Bosnia)


The whole Croatian coast is stunning...Rovinj, Pula with its Roman amphiteatre, Split with Diocletian's Palace as the basis of the old city, Dubrovnik, a perfect walled city, picturesque islands like Brac and Korcula (which claims Marco Polo's birthplace) and the Bosnian inland city of Mostar with its repaired hump-backed bridge and old Turkish quarter. 

Many Croatian coastal towns show Venetian architectural influence.

Don't forget Sarajevo in Bosnia where the murder of the Austrian Archduke Franz Ferdinand helped spark off WW1.

----------


## Riccardo

> Are Croats racist aginst italians?


Juls, I know many friends of mine that every year go there and don't have problems...As in every other place, until you don't provoke you won't have troubles! You have just to pay attention, as everywhere, to your loggages and not to be cheated!
I guess you're not going there alone! :P

----------

